# Mosquito Netting & Sleeping Without Electricity



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

The current events happening in Texas/Louisiana had me wonder if all here are properly outfitted to sleep on a hot summer night with no electricity. I've been to Houston a few times during August and during the best of times, it can be miserable with the heat & humidity... and I'm from Mississippi. With all the water, I imagine the mosquitoes will be just horrible. I prep for an occurrence where we don't have power. Down south, that will mean sleeping out on the porches or maybe even outside, as most modern homes don't ventilate properly anymore. So I have a large supply of mosquito nets, of different sizes & styles. I also keep lots of tarps & ropes in storage. Thought I'd share a few of the items I keep on hand.

*Coghlan's Mosquito Net Double Wide / 180-mesh*
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001OPH5XU/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1









*Aqua Quest Defender Tarp Large 13 x 10 ft - Heavy Duty Waterproof Nylon Shelter*
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B013KXTRZM/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1









*8' X 10' Canvas Tarp by Chicago*
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001G1BG5K/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1









*Rope King SBN-141000 Solid Braided Nylon Rope 1/4 inch x 1,000 feet*
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005TLWBU2/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1









*TOUGH-GRID 750lb Paracord / Parachute Cord - Genuine Mil Spec Type IV 750lb Paracord Used by the US Military (MIl-C-5040-H) - 100% Nylon - Made In The USA.*
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00I5UKV2O/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Man, you're always thinking. That would never have occurred to me. I guess we're alright as long as the house still stands; we have a screened sunporch. (But I'm going to order some nets, anyway.)


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

sideKahr said:


> But I guess we're alright as long as the house still stands; we have a screened sunporch. (But I'm going to order some nets, anyway.)


Yep, we have a screened porch out back & a covered porch out front. Even with a screened porch, I think mosquito netting would be needed for many, just to be safe and comfortable.

I'm blessed to have few mosquitoes. I spend almost all free time outside & am always out near dusk to feed horses, catfish & chickens prior to dark and I can't remember the last time a mosquito bit me. I go the natural route of mosquito control. I put up bat houses to attract even more bats to the property plus I encourage barn swallows to build their mud nests wherever they wish. I always have two hatchings on our side porch each year. So I have swallows patrolling the property all day & the bats take over at night.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Very few bats left around here. They're great at controlling insects, but that disease (forget the name) almost wiped them out. I've put up bird houses, but I can't attract any nesters. They'll come to food, but that kind of defeats the purpose.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

sideKahr said:


> Very few bats left around here. They're great at controlling insects, but that disease (forget the name) almost wiped them out. I've put up bird houses, but I can't attract any nesters. They'll come to food, but that kind of defeats the purpose.


Thank God I am just surrounded by wildlife. Hawks nest in my big sycamore in the upper pasture and I always have killdeer building ground nests in my gravel driveway. Their antics to protect the nest, such as the broken wing trick, always brings a smile to my face. My stupid dog falls for it every time. Great way to unwind after a long day is to sit outside just as it is getting dark & watch the bats catch those mosquitoes.


----------



## Brettny (Apr 26, 2017)

I liked that nylon tarp...until i saw the price:vs_shocked:


----------



## ntxmerman (Aug 5, 2017)

Thank you for the suggested gear. I thought a tarp was a tarp. The tarps you suggest seem quite expensive to me. Is a tarp something I should consider investing that much money to upgrade? Your thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

ntxmerman said:


> Thank you for the suggested gear. I thought a tarp was a tarp. The tarps you suggest seem quite expensive to me. Is a tarp something I should consider investing that much money to upgrade? Your thoughts are appreciated.


I'm most certainly no expert on tarps but I know I wanted good ones. The most expensive one listed comes with lots of extras to turn it into a shelter. If you go to the page, you can view the different images. But I would think like anything else, some tarps would be pure crap and others excellent. Some would repel water well where others would leak. Some would tear easily where others would have reinforced seams. These were rated and reviewed well, so I went with them.

My intent is not for folks to necessarily purchase what I purchase, but to get you thinking about sleeping in the heat with all the bugs. Are you prepared to do so?


----------



## Brettny (Apr 26, 2017)

Mabe the fabric store and a harbor freight gromet set is in order for me. I think i could build a sunbrela brand tarp for nearly the same as the nylon one.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Add in a USGI bug hat/netting. I have one of these, along with light weight breathable long shirt and pants with a weave tight enough so bugs can't bite through (north face/ex officio), in my BOB. In a pinch you can sleep in those if you leave your shoes on and tuck your hands in your pockets.

Besides skeeters works great for black fly clouds in the northwoods


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

ntxmerman said:


> Thank you for the suggested gear. I thought a tarp was a tarp. The tarps you suggest seem quite expensive to me. Is a tarp something I should consider investing that much money to upgrade? Your thoughts are appreciated.


The woven plastic tarps are great, for a short time. But after a week in the sun, heavy rain and wind, the start to loosen up, and sag, and full with nasty water that will fall on you when your asleep. Ask me how I know.


----------



## ntxmerman (Aug 5, 2017)

jim-henscheli said:


> The woven plastic tarps are great, for a short time. But after a week in the sun, heavy rain and wind, the start to loosen up, and sag, and full with nasty water that will fall on you when your asleep. Ask me how I know.


Thank you, Jim. I will defer to your experience and judgment. I've added the tarps to my Amazon wish list for a future purchase.


----------



## ntxmerman (Aug 5, 2017)

******* said:


> My intent is not for folks to necessarily purchase what I purchase, but to get you thinking about sleeping in the heat with all the bugs. Are you prepared to do so?


You better believe it. I had one or more mosquitos get into my net in the Amazon jungle. I quit counting the number of bites when I reached 50 on the back of ONE leg. For me, comfort is a VERY high priority to me in a stressful situation. Personally, I wouldn't consider a hammock sleeping system without a mosquito net. Because I have a family, I'm have a tent that I plan to use.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Brettny said:


> I liked that nylon tarp...until i saw the price:vs_shocked:


Actually,I think that's quite a fair price for a waterproof canvas tarp we have several we use for a ground tarp for our tent..there are also poly tarps that are waterproof.we picked one up recently for $38.00,10 mil thick 100% waterproof 12x12.not your run of the mill silver waterproof tarp.

We have a very big coleman branded tent that has a lot of netting on it and a very good rainfly.also a screened porch we take down and fold up in winter.(the wife sewed it up),a screen room for camping and tons of quality cordage.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Coated military tarps are the best I've found. Have had the same one on a tractor outside for 10 years now and no leaks or degradation. Lots of lash points/grommets too.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I can't tell you the value in getting the mosquito netting ******* recommends...Nothing can replace that.....
But if you can't afford the tarps, try this


----------



## Marinello (Aug 24, 2017)

Brettny said:


> I liked that nylon tarp...until i saw the price:vs_shocked:


Pricey isn't it!


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

I think maybe some of you are concentrating on the tarps, when that is the side issue. Tarps might not be necessary or even needed, depending on the situation. I just included them, along with some different cordage to get you thinking. Main point I'm trying to get folks to think about is the mosquito netting and the possibility of having to sleep outdoors... especially for those folks that don't camp out. Modern homes rely on electricity to move/cool the air where older homes, prior to ac, were designed to cool down using many techniques. That will mean many folks might find themselves needing to sleep outside for the first time in many a year, or ever. Mosquito netting, along with proper cordage and possibly tarps could make a big difference in your comfort & health. Tents are an option, but generally cost more and can be rather warm on a summer night. I'll be sleeping on a mattress on my screened or front porch... under mosquito netting.


----------



## Samuel477 (Mar 15, 2018)

Such a net is my best friend while camping. By nature, I am a mosquito magnet. Even in non-mosquito areas, they find me and chew me alive. I'm allergic, so I can't apply anything on my skin. I'm looking for something that will keep the mosquitoes away. I'm researching these reviews https://www.gurureviewclub.com/best-electric-mosquito-trap/ to find out what works best.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> Add in a USGI bug hat/netting. I have one of these, along with light weight breathable long shirt and pants with a weave tight enough so bugs can't bite through (north face/ex officio), in my BOB. In a pinch you can sleep in those if you leave your shoes on and tuck your hands in your pockets.
> 
> Besides skeeters works great for black fly clouds in the northwoods


Ha,ha, I my dog saw you coming towards the house in that thing, he'd go nuts.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

if you don't do anything else about the bug situation - make sure to have plenty of head netting >>>> you're going to have people out on watch postings without the benefit of a tent or screen house ....

https://www.amazon.com/Coghlans-8941-Mosquito-Head-Net/dp/B000WFXDMK


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

******* said:


> Yep, we have a screened porch out back & a covered porch out front. Even with a screened porch, I think mosquito netting would be needed for many, just to be safe and comfortable.
> 
> I'm blessed to have few mosquitoes. I spend almost all free time outside & am always out near dusk to feed horses, catfish & chickens prior to dark and I can't remember the last time a mosquito bit me. I go the natural route of mosquito control. I put up bat houses to attract even more bats to the property plus I encourage barn swallows to build their mud nests wherever they wish. I always have two hatchings on our side porch each year. So I have swallows patrolling the property all day & the bats take over at night.


been thinking about DIYing some bat houses - we have a large colony that keeps moving from one neighbor's home to the next - next door neighbor just had a bat return the other week - have to call the county for live or dead bat recovery for rabies checks >>> they turn up rabid on occasion ....


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Is it recommended to spray anything on the tent/covers? Deet or Picardian?


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

Steve40th said:


> Is it recommended to spray anything on the tent/covers? Deet or Picardian?


It is a habit for me when I set up to heavily spray around the opening so when I enter and exit hps keep them from swarming the entry

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

A head net or a larger net is worth the cost of preventing insanity.....

flies, mosquitos, gnats, etc....


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Hadnt thought of that angle. Thanks. The eldest of the male chillins has been touting the virtues of these gizmos. In fact think Amazon peddles them. We are fixing to order some. 
https://spartanmosquito.com/


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Spent many nights and sometimes during the day sleeping protected by US Army issued nets. Some times in a shelter half, some times on a cott out side other in a tent. While netting is not prefect it beats not having anything


----------



## Ken S LaTrans (Jul 24, 2018)

Generator and natural gas...check

Solar panels....check

Submarine batteries...check

Home with a basement...check

Fans and cooling tower...check

I don't plan on discomfort here in AZ. Our mosquito population is about the same as a democrat with common sense.

BUT...we do have mosquito netting for other critters likes africanized bees or hornets.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Old SF Guy said:


> A head net or a larger net is worth the cost of preventing insanity.....
> 
> flies, mosquitos, gnats, etc....


the reason I mention it - because the guys that have experience with Northern deer & fowl blind sitting - similar to a SHTF watch posting - we don't do it in bug season >>>> unless you fish you probably don't have much bug gear around ....


----------

